

Outlook 2014: Platforms are Eating the World - nowentrepreneur
http://www.wired.com/insights/2013/12/outlook-2014-platforms-eating-world/

======
nowentrepreneur
One questions lingers the mind. With mobile apps on the increase and each
vertical having a winner, what would be the future search be on mobile? Will
you use search or a specialised app?

